# show me your 2 pump 4 dump setups



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I am looking to do something a little different with my next setup. Just looking for ideas, something I haven't seen before. Anybody have a different setup? There are so many ways to plumb it, but without ordering a thousand fittings to see which way different plumb jobs will fit and look, I don't know what else will fit together.

This is one I found. It looks like it is plumbed the same as usuall, but it still looks cool.








Here is another one. Plumbed a little differently, but those gauges aren't going to do anything, except when you hit the switch, then the pressure will go away again.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

no one???????


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

daily


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

^^^^^^
What Kinda car is that?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

problly a big body?

eveer think about remote dumps?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Aug 14 2008, 05:31 PM~11345316
> *^^^^^^
> What Kinda car is that?
> *


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Only one person on this site has a 2-4 to show me????


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

no the rest of ours are just ugly than yours already,lol


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

WHY NOT JUST GET YOUR OWN IDEA CHEATER ?
:thumbsdown:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I have my own ideas. If you could read my first post, it says...
"There are so many ways to plumb it, but without ordering a thousand fittings to see which way different plumb jobs will fit and look, I don't know what else will fit together."

I would rather not spend the money on fittings, just to find out that it won't fit together the way I want it to.

Thanks for your help.............


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Aug 14 2008, 05:15 PM~11345170
> *daily
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 18 2008, 04:14 PM~11373822
> *nice
> *


I agree. Clean and simple.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## team we be strokin (May 21, 2007)

I am kinda new at this but on that last setup, I thought the pumps should be tilted the other way so there is always fluid covering the motor (so you won't suck air).


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by team we be strokin_@Aug 20 2008, 04:24 PM~11395035
> *I am kinda new at this but on that last setup, I thought the pumps should be tilted the other way so there is always fluid covering the motor  (so you won't suck air).
> *


That would be the pumphead or gear not the motor. They can be mounted that way if you use a pick up tube that draws from the bottom of the tank. Depending on the angle that may not even be needed, but the tank will need to be kept completely full.


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

2-6 it Peter!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

nope, already bought what I am gonna run. Just waiting on fittings, and Derek to get back so I can pick up the accumulators.


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Aug 20 2008, 10:24 PM~11399303
> *2-6 it Peter!
> *


 Please explain the reason/ function of the six dumps. Was reading through two topics the other day;One Pump and...different numbers of dumps. I do realize that there's many ways to plumb a system. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Aug 21 2008, 11:07 AM~11401689
> *Please explain the reason/ function of the six dumps.  Was reading through two topics the other day;One Pump and...different numbers of dumps.  I do realize that there's many ways to plumb a system.  Thanks in advance.
> *



the extra two dumps are to block flow and make the system act like it has two pumps to the rear


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 21 2008, 01:30 PM~11403896
> *the extra two dumps are to block flow and make the system act like it has two pumps to the rear
> *


you are right but it will also act like a 4pump if u got 3 dumps to the front pump also :biggrin:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha, you guys are wrong. The "extra" dump is not to block flow. Infact, the only time the 3rd dump is used is when you dump the vehicle. With a 1-3, 1-5, 1-6, 2-6.... you can lift individual cylinders. So the basic and most noticable difference between a 2 pump 4 dump, and a 2 pump 6 dump is you can lift into a side from all the way layed out with the 6 dumps. In order to hit a side with a 2 pump 4 dump you have to lift the whole car up, then dump the side. Make sense??


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Aug 21 2008, 08:52 PM~11408401
> *Haha, you guys are wrong. The "extra" dump is not to block flow. Infact, the only time the 3rd dump is used is when you dump the vehicle. With a 1-3, 1-5, 1-6, 2-6.... you can lift individual cylinders. So the basic and most noticable difference between a 2 pump 4 dump, and a 2 pump 6 dump is you can lift into a side from all the way layed out with the 6 dumps. In order to hit a side with a 2 pump 4 dump you have to lift the whole car up, then dump the side. Make sense??
> *


The only thing that doesn't make sense is why you're not running one! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 21 2008, 01:30 PM~11403896
> *the extra two dumps are to block flow and make the system act like it has two pumps to the rear
> *


 Thanks "CC" and "1 Low" for the reply. These related topics; using more dumps and less pumps are great. And related to the topics where guys are using "overkill" instead of getting the most out of their components.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I just don't want to. Keeping this truck as simple as possible. The big question, Mr. 2-6 pusher, is why aren't YOU running one?????????????


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Aug 22 2008, 08:54 AM~11410169
> *Thanks "CC" and "1 Low" for the reply.  These related topics; using more dumps and less pumps are great.  And related to the topics where guys are using "overkill" instead of getting the most out of their components.
> *


it took me a minute to remember who you were..... how you been doing homie? you been MIA for a while. glad your back


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

So "CC" & "1Low," Who's right? You two guys or, the guy who asked how to run his set up and then said he already knows what he's doing & just waiting for the fittings and had no reason to post the topic???


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Aug 22 2008, 12:54 PM~11411685
> *So "CC" & "1Low," Who's right?  You two guys or,  the guy who asked how to run his set up and then said he already knows what he's doing & just waiting for the fittings and had no reason to post the topic???
> *


  i have built this setup many times. and when plumbed correct you can power up into a three wheel with just two pumps.

you can also just raise sides if everything is setup correct, with just two pumps. 



but that's the thing about layitlow. no matter what, there is ALWAYS going to be someone to argue against you. but i know what i know because i have spent my fair share of time in the shop.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 22 2008, 12:11 PM~11411815
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i love the battery tie downs


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2008, 01:52 PM~11412128
> *i love the battery tie downs
> *


Thanks man. We cut them out of billets of aluminum on the CNC.


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 22 2008, 11:02 AM~11411753
> *  i have built this setup many times. and when plumbed correct you can power up into a three wheel with just two pumps.
> 
> you can also just raise sides if everything is setup correct, with just two pumps.
> ...


Thanks "CC," I have to say that the plumbing being one area, covers alot of ground. Interesting.
I can't understand why this Tre5 posted this question, as when asked a question, he replied, I already know what I'm going to do. Then talks shit. Go figure.


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 22 2008, 11:56 AM~11412150
> *Thanks man.  We cut them out of billets of aluminum on the CNC.
> *


 That whole trunk is clean and smooth.


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

Mine in the making. Not as elaborate as some but clean.

pix with and w/o the spare



















:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 22 2008, 11:11 AM~11411815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Best thing is that STREET CHARGER,.. man I love them things for daily's...

nice setup too homie  *


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Aug 22 2008, 10:54 AM~11411685
> *So "CC" & "1Low," Who's right?  You two guys or,  the guy who asked how to run his set up and then said he already knows what he's doing & just waiting for the fittings and had no reason to post the topic???
> *


HAHA, you are wrong also. People were asking about a 2 pump 6 dump. I posted the topic just to see some other 2 pump 4 dump plumbing jobs. I have always plumbed them the same, so i was just looking to see what other people have done. If you knew anything about me, you would know that I have plumbed, wired, installed, ect. my fair share of 1 pump 5 dumps. Which would be the same as a 1 pump 3 dump, without the use of individual corners. Which would them be the same as a 2 pump 6 dump. I know what each dump does, obviously you don't.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Aug 22 2008, 04:52 PM~11414461
> *Thanks "CC,"  I have to say that the plumbing being one area, covers alot of ground.  Interesting.
> I can't understand why this Tre5 posted this question, as when asked a question, he replied, I already know what I'm going to do.  Then talks shit.  Go figure.
> *



So how did I talk shit? They way it was described was wrong. I do know what I am doing also. As the first post explained... I was just looking for somthing different, without buying a bunch of fittings to see which way would look better than others, and what fittings it would take in order to plumb it different from the way I normally do. I thought these forums were to help each other out. Now you guys give me a hard time because I wanted to see some different setups without looking through the whole site for them. I thought maybe someone would be proud of the way they did it. The very reason I was looking is because I am tired of seeing setups like the one posted above. There is nothing wrong with it, and it looks fine, but I was looking at doing the dumps NOT on top of the pump. Almost everytime a 2-4 is done, it looks the same. Yes I know the one posted above is a 2-6, but the dumps are right on top of the pump. Notice the 2 that I posted to start off the thread looked different than the stardard setup. Thats all I was looking for. Look what you guys turned it into. Don't blame me or Layitlow.com........ blame yourself. Thanks for the ideas....that is what this thread was supposed to be. show off what you have done different. It is not like I was out looking to straight up copy someone either, like you are probably saying. Just looking for ideas. I will post up pictures of them when I get them done. I am waiting on fittings to arrive.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

I wanna go 2 pumps 4dumps Prohopper G-body MC LS with 2 10's under the rear deck will I be able to do a standing three given the weight and design of the g-body or will I need to add more weight in the back?


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

heres my 2 pump...3 dump set up..


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specialk11232_@Aug 29 2008, 01:24 PM~11471587
> *heres my 2 pump...3 dump set up..
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass setup u got any more pics homie


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

mine


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Aug 29 2008, 05:12 PM~11473844
> *Clean ass setup u got any more pics homie
> *


only one i got ! all the batteries are held in by individual battery boxes and all welded together to form that step up look. I wanted to do something abit different than the usual

also getting a laser cut piece for the hold down too, ill post pics in my build up when its all done


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Aug 25 2008, 12:58 PM~11433028
> *So how did I talk shit? They way it was described was wrong. I do know what I am doing also. As the first post explained... I was just looking for somthing different, without buying a bunch of fittings to see which way would look better than others, and what fittings it would take in order to plumb it different from the way I normally do. I thought these forums were to help each other out. Now you guys give me a  hard time because I wanted to see some different setups without looking through the whole site for them. I thought maybe someone would be proud of the way they did it. The very reason I was looking is because I am tired of seeing setups like the one posted above. There is nothing wrong with it, and it looks fine, but I was looking at doing the dumps NOT on top of the pump. Almost everytime a 2-4 is done, it looks the same. Yes I know the one posted above is a 2-6, but the dumps are right on top of the pump. Notice the 2 that I posted to start off the thread looked different than the stardard setup. Thats all I was looking for. Look what you guys turned it into. Don't blame me or Layitlow.com........ blame yourself. Thanks for the ideas....that is what this thread was supposed to be. show off what you have done different. It is not like I was out looking to straight up copy someone either, like you are probably saying. Just looking for ideas. I will post up pictures of them when I get them done. I am waiting on fittings to arrive.
> *



UNWIND your panties my man. I was only saying that you asked a question and then answered it yourself, and I wondered why you posted the question in the first place. I would have thought that if you wanted to see what other's ideas were, that you'd ask for opinions and options to do w/ what you were already in the process of doing, instead of asking a question and then "pouncing" on the replies you got.
You can say that "YOU KNOW" and "I DON'T" all day long, and...? How about, "I'm already doing THIS, and do you guys have any opinions or variations of/for this set-up?" You're getting too excited about nothing. Save the energy and put it into your set-up.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

The title of the thread is "show me your 2 pump 4 dump setups". 

My first post reads... "I am looking to do something a little different with my next setup. Just looking for ideas, something I haven't seen before. Anybody have a different setup? There are so many ways to plumb it, but without ordering a thousand fittings to see which way different plumb jobs will fit and look, I don't know what else will fit together."

Someone I am friends with gave me a hard time about not doing a 2 pump 6 dump setup. Then someone asked what the extra dumps did. Then someone answered him incorrectly. Then I said that the question was answered incorrectly. Then someone told me I was talking shit, and answering questions I asked.

The reason I started this thread is obvious to me, but maybe not to others. To me this thread has nothing to do with 2 pump 6 dump setups, or how the "extra" dumps work on different setups. I was just looking for something different when plumbing a 2 pump 4 dump. I had not started plumbing when I started the thread, I had not even picked up any fittings. I have now plumbed my 2 pumps. I ordered some fittings that I had never used previously, and did some things I have not done before. I was just tired of how 2 pump setups look. The dumps are always on top. I wanted to see the pump, not the fittings and dumps. So I turned the tank 90 degrees, so I will mount the pump sideways. The dumps will now come out of the side allowing a clear view of the pump. 

So anyway, I never answered a question I asked. Maybe now you won't be as confused. I think its funny that you are telling me how to word my posts. The things I will "pounce" on are posts that accuse me of talking shit, when I never even came close to it. This thread can be done now. Thanks to the couple of people that posted pics.


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Aug 31 2008, 06:30 PM~11485375
> *The title of the thread is "show me your 2 pump 4 dump setups".
> 
> My first post reads... "I am looking to do something a little different with my next setup. Just looking for ideas, something I haven't seen before. Anybody have a different setup? There are so many ways to plumb it, but without ordering a thousand fittings to see which way different plumb jobs will fit and look, I don't know what else will fit together."
> ...


 I just re-read your post from the beginning. You never said that you knew what you were going to do until you got a suggestion from someone, after you asked for suggestions, then you said , I already know what I'm going to do...
Either you're on some drugs or you're plain fuckin' stupid. So I'm dropping this shit and movin' on. YOu need to take your energy elsewhere.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok, if you reread it, did you look at the dates? Over a week from when I started the thread, and when I replied to my buddy. In that time, I made up my mind what I was going to do. I actually ordered the fittings the day that I replied to that post to juicedbenz (my buddy). So the only person who is "plain fuckin' stupid" and needs to "take energy elesewhere" is YOU. WTF are you even doing on this thread? You don't have anything to offer this thread but your lame ass remarks. Why do you feel the need to come on here and make yourself look like an ass.


----------

